
Syntax coloring for the Clojure REPL - raju
http://gist.github.com/337280
======
rosejn
I don't think people actually looked at this before voting it up. Vimclojure
and swank-clojure and probably every other Clojure IDE plugin has a syntax
highlighted REPL. It would have been cool if this was for the terminal
though...

------
rmanocha
I'm new to clojure - is this for Emacs or for the REPL you launch in a
console?

Also, is there anything similar to IPython for the Clojure REPL? I've
installed jline but it doesn't do the indentation bit.

~~~
cema
The code at the link is Elisp, so it is for Emacs. In addition, as the code
comment says, function clojure-font-lock-setup is based on code from function
clojure-mode defined in clojure.el

------
herdrick
So this is the same thing that's already in swank-clojure?

